# caseville/saginaw bay outing date



## jeremy L (Sep 19, 2002)

Will be the 8th or 9th, whatever works good for who wants to come up. Now, i have to ask u all this: What will u be looking forward to catch? Perch/panfish or more in the lines of browns/steelies? I ask this because if all want to try for browns/steelies, we could have it at port austin because there seems to be a few more browns/steelies in there and there is alot more space and alot less people. Tell me what u think


----------

